# Use WinME defrag on W98se



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

This has probably been posted before but I can't remember where or when. I will therefore post it again anyway:

I just downloaded the DEFRAG.EXE from bootdisk.com and ran it on my W98se. Results: WOW! This thing flies! The W98se defragger is a turtle compared to it.

I highly recommned this. You can get it at Bootdisk.com Once there, click *DOS - Windows 9X/Me/NT/2K/XP Excellent Bootdisks* then scroll down to the bottom to *Updated defrag from WinMe works fine in Win95/98 and is 4 times faster *.

As always, either disable your startup list in MSCONFIG or boot into safe mode to run defrag.


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

Out of curiosity, after reading the Post, I Scandisked & Defragged the *40 GB HD* with the DeFrag program in my copy of Windows 98SE (Ver. 4.10.2222A; with NO Updates since computer purchase in Sept. 2001), and got the following times.

Scandisk: *41 Seconds*

DeFrag: *4 Min. 48 Seconds.*

Timed it using the seconds readout on wristwatch, but feel that times are + - 1 Second.

So, theoretically,  I should get a DeFrag time of 1 Minute 12 Seconds or so (288 / 4 = 72)?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks for that input Gary.

Of course defrag times will vary greatly, depending mostly on the size of the volume being defragged, CPU speed and percentage of fragmentation. My error was not to time the defrag. It only took a couple of minutes by my estimate, but then again I am working with a 1.1ghz CPU and a C: partition of only 10GB. The only true test of efficiency would be to time one defrag, then the new one and even then the comparison will not be accurate because of a difference in percentage of fragmentation to begin with.


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

Here's my system:


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

> So, theoretically, I should get a DeFrag time of 1 Minute 12 Seconds or so (288 / 4 = 72)?


Oops! just saw your edit now.

Theroretically I suppose you are right! 

Here is an interesting point. I also use Norton Speed Disk to defrag.

My Win98se used to take nearly an hour with it's own defragger, but Speed disc gave me sub-one minute defrags on occasion; the longest was about 5 minutes. The same Speed Disk takes 11 minutes to defrag my W2K on the same computer with the same drive volume and both on FAT32. I am assuming this is because W2K is more complex than W98se. Useless information for most people, I know, but it does illustrate the wide range of variables that effect defrag times.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Pyritechips:

I have used the Windows ME version of Disk Defragmenter in my own Windows 98SE desktop for quite awhile, and I install it in most of the 98/98SE desktops that I work on. It is definitely faster.  :up:

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

flavallee:



> Windows ME version of Disk Defragmenter in my own Windows 98SE desktop for quite awhile, and I install it in most of the 98/98SE desktops that I work on. It is definitely faster


Faster than 4:48 to defrag a *40 Gb* HD that hadn't been defragged for about 2 weeks?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The ME version defrags my 6.03 GB hard drive in less than 15 minutes:up:, whereas the 98SE version used to take over an hour.:down: I gather that defragging speed has a lot to do with the size of the hard drive and how much data is in it.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

I dunno, that 15 minutes for only 6.03 Gb seems kinda odd in some way..... 

The 4 Minute, 48 second time I got with the 98SE Defrag version to defrag the *40 Gb. drive* was with AVG, ZoneAlarm, StiMon, Systray & Explorer running.

I've defragged with them turned off, and my feeling is there isn't that much time difference.... but will, when defrag is ran in next week or 2, try to remember to time it with everything off.

Haven't tried it in DOS, but probably wouldn't be much noticeable difference in times.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Gary R:

I think your best solution is to try the WinME Defrag yourself and then make a comparision with your Win98SE Defrag. You can't really get a accurate answer by asking other people what results they got on their system as your system may be different than theirs.


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

Hmmm, well, all I did was make a comment that taking *that* long to defrag a smaller drive seemed rather odd.... 
15 minutes for a 6.03 Gb. drive vs. 4:48 for a drive with 6+ times the capacity I think you'd agree does sound a bit unusual no matter what sort of system was used....


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

I'm no techy but... 4 minutes 48 seconds seems unbelieveably fast for a 40 gig drive

buck


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

All I can say is the Windows ME version makes a big difference, time-wise, than the Windows 98SE version did on my computer. It's a 6-year old HP 8160 with a Quantum Bigfoot 3,600 RPM hard drive, so that may have a bearing on the time.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

buck52


> 4 minutes 48 seconds seems unbelieveably fast for a 40 gig drive


Well, as I remarked earlier, the time was taken with the seconds function on my watch, *but* I still feel confident the time is within + - 1 second of 4:48.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Gary R:_
> *
> 
> Well, as I remarked earlier, the time was taken with the seconds function on my watch, but I still feel confident the time is within + - 1 second of 4:48. *


just as silly a remark the second time as it was the first 

buck


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

Just because there's disagreement with how it was timed, it still didn't deserve implication that time was read wrong.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy agin

No intent to imply that you read it wrong... sorry for the confusion

+ - 1 second was, and still is the silly part

buck


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

> It's a 6-year old HP 8160 with a Quantum Bigfoot 3,600 RPM hard drive, so that may have a bearing on the time.


Ah yes! I have one of those brutes. My old computer is a 1996 NEC Powermate 166e. My Bigfoot is a single platter 5.25 form factor @2.2GB. I now use that as a primary drive with the total size as C: (I have a 4.2GB Seagate as a slave). I just recently formatted and reinstalled W98se on the Bigfoot. With next to no use and very minimal apps installed, the WinME defragger took 9 min 50 sec. I remember a 5% fragmentation on the same setup used to take ~1 hr 20 min with the standard issue W98se defragger.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Pyritechips:

1 hour 20 minutes - that's pretty close to the amount of time that it used to take to defrag my Quantum Bigfoot hard drive when I used the 98SE version.

One thing that I've found to be consistent is the amount of time that it takes to run Scandisk. It always takes 1 hour 24 minutes to finish.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## BEENTHERE (Jul 17, 2003)

I did the same thing , copied to win98, amazed, I remember too, that will defrag, while other programs are open and wont hang. I have had Win XP first time took 3 hrs. Now it defrag every time i'm on. takes less than 2 min. with 60 gig HD (now 1/2 full). 2 GHz Athelon. Also found when I did MSupdates, it sped up defrag.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pyritechips:_
> *This has probably been posted before but I can't remember where or when. I will therefore post it again anyway:
> 
> I just downloaded the DEFRAG.EXE from bootdisk.com and ran it on my W98se. Results: WOW! This thing flies! The W98se defragger is a turtle compared to it.
> ...


I must be dumber than usual roday. All I see is Updated fdisk


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello John:

Yes, That was then and this is now. I saw a line stating that due from a "request" from Microsoft, bootdisk.com was no longer offering the ME defragger.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Thanks buddafabio, PyriteChips PM'ed me a link to it! 
Thanks to PC!


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

LOL John!

I don't think Micro$haft wants us using a ME defragger on W98 so officially I never sent you anything, right?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

LOL ! Oops you are right, I forget where I got it!


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I used the following one with W98SE until I started using ME's defrag. It took a couple of runs but it really decreased the time involved:

Here is the W98 defrag fix . Reboot after putting it in the registry , takes a couple of runs to get it up to speed .
( Copy the text into Notepad, save it in Windows with the .REG 
extension, then right-click on it in Explorer and select Merge )

-----Begin cut & paste here-------

REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Applets\Defrag]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Applets\Defrag\AppStartParams]
"ExcludeFiles"="SYSTEM.DAT\\USER.DAT\\SYSTEM.INI\\WIN.INI"
"UseProfile"=dword:00000001
"MaxNoUseDays"=dword:0000005a
"MaxApps"=dword:00000046
"MinLogSize"=dword:000002b

------End cut & paste here------


----------

